# Camping Cheques Gold Card - general info needed



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

How long do they take initially to arrive, ordered ours 2 weeks ago got confirmation then nothing. 

When they come how do we add to them?

Can we add to them over the net while we are away?

How much does it actually work out at per night?

I know these are answered in alot of their bumf but not clear to me  

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Mandy & Andy

We ordered Gold Card but was told it would take a few weeks so also ordered some paper cheques to cover us. 

You can add at sites. I think it is about 14 or 15 euros a night (all inclsive)
We save at least 5 euros a night sometimes a lot more.

We use in combination with ACSI.

Watch in Portugal - a pensioner gets a better rate than any discount card - we paid 11.09 per night! Anyone know if that is the case anywhere else?

Karen & William Mac


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes- as above.

You add to them by buying them online on the camping cheques website.

When you use the goldcard for the first time the site you are at will "upload" your balance onto the card.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats great thanks, still waiting for them with just over a week to go. 

Have used ASCI for the past 2 years but thought we would give the cheques a try. 

By the sound of it there is not much difference in the nightly cost except the cheques sounded like overall they would come out on top, but not I think at €15 plus your membership of gold card for 3 years. 

Oh well we shall see.  

Thanks again
Mandy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> plus your membership of gold card for 3 years.


Mandy-0 there are quite a few advantages to the Goldcard, the main one for me is that they have a shelf-life of (I think-mine's not too hand at the moment) four years which is more than the cheques.

Also- if you're more comfortable with booking ahead for the more popular sites, there's no need on most of them to pay a deposit. Plus of course not having to carry around loads of paper cheques.

My goldcard expires this year but on balance I'll probably renew.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Well they got here on Friday so will have them for Netherlands next week which is where we have decided on ( I think)

Just got to buy some now to keep in stock. 

Yes shelf life is 4 years according to the book so that is good. 

Thanks again
Mandy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Just got to buy some now to keep in stock.


Oh- forgot: the fee for buying on line is reduced if you have a goldcard


----------



## rikida (Jan 27, 2007)

Where can I get a gold card from?


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

You will find that some sites do special offers out of peak season -
such as 8 nights for 7 cheques etc. The best we found was in Spain near Barcelona offering 60 nights for 30 cheques - at the time it meant it was around £5 a night including hook up!

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Where di I get a Goldcard from?"

Here:

http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/en/

all the info


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Got our Gold card stocked up yesterday on line 

£69.25 for 5 nights worth. 

Just need somewhere that will take them next week, which seems few and far between due to it being holiday time, but there are a few, we wanted one with indoor pool for little girl who is learning to swim. 

Not bothered where we go really but not more than 2/3 hours from Calais. 

Mandy


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Mandy

http://www.fermedesaulnes.com/

http://www.valdauthie.fr/

Both have pools with retractable roof and whenever we have been to either the roof has been closed makeing very nice indoor pools. They are within a few miles of each other. On balance prefer Val da Authie but you do get free Archery at the other.

John


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for that, excellent, as checked the weather for next week and it looks great all week, in both Middelburg and Honfluer so thinking we may do Normandy and the like. 

Its so nice not to have to plan till the last minute, I have always loved anticipation!!

Mandy


----------

